# indoor wood furnaces, WHAT IS THE bEST!!



## dwinch53 (Aug 11, 2008)

opcorn: OK heat guys...here we go, i am ready to put in the best wood furnace in my basement...1400 sq. ft living area. i am thinking of the FIRE CHIEF 500 this is a very good FURNACE for the money..pros and cons please.INDOOR ONLY.. Is there anything beter for the $$..lets hear it.....Thanx Dan


----------



## wdchuck (Aug 11, 2008)

Since mine is not the best, just the cheapest, and would be overkill for 1400sqft.

Here's some reading for you on the subject, pull up a cold one and enjoy. opcorn: 

http://www.arboristsite.com/search.php?searchid=1918751



:greenchainsaw:


----------



## urhstry (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.harmanstoves.com/products.asp

Go for the coal stove and burn wood.


----------



## Junkfxr (Aug 15, 2008)

We have been using a United States Stove Co Warm Blast 1500 for a little over 12 years now. 1300 sq ft X 2 (main floor + basement) and have to work to keep the house below 80 degrees. Replaced one grate 2 years ago.


----------



## Fitwon2002 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Looking for small wood furnace with zero clearance.*



Junkfxr said:


> We have been using a United States Stove Co Warm Blast 1500 for a little over 12 years now. 1300 sq ft X 2 (main floor + basement) and have to work to keep the house below 80 degrees. Replaced one grate 2 years ago.



What are the dimensions of your furnace? I have a 1450 square foot chalet (1200 sq feet downstairs and a 250 sq foot loft above. My utility room is where I would like to put it but am also planning to build a garage 22 feet from the opposite corner of my chalet.

Currently I heat with propane which cost me slightly more than $1,000.US last winter. I have no duct system currently and am considering adding one. My crawl space is 33" deep and bone dry.

Thanks for any help,

Fitwon2002 in Central Oregon


----------



## Junkfxr (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm not at home to measure the furnace right now but here is the link to USSC's website. It gives all of the dimensions and clearences.
http://www.usstove.com/proddetail.php?prod=1537G


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 17, 2008)

urhstry said:


> http://www.harmanstoves.com/products.asp
> 
> Go for the coal stove and burn wood.




I see some nice looking stoves there. I like this one in particular.


What do you like about them, and what experience have you had with them?


----------

